# Ways to patch a hole on the floor pan without welding



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

I found a 1" x3" rust spot just below the clutch pedal and am looking for ideas on how to patch it without welding. (65 GTO in super condition; except for a few rust spots in the flooring). The rust is on a seam and close to the trans support brace. 
I don't have a welder and want to avoid it because the floor pan on top is coated with thick paint and getting it off is a job.
After I seal the rusted edges from the top and bottom and the general area with POR15 ......

1) could put a steel plate 3x6" over it and bolt it to the existing floor pan from the top where the bolt/nuts would show below. Caulk the edges below, Bondo over the open hole pan from the bottom. Paint it black.
2) Put a plate above and plate below and bolt them together like a sandwich, then caulk edges underneath and use filler over the rest. Paint it black . Not pretty.
3) Bondo the top and bottom with fiberglass screening or a use filler over a plate (won't it crack from flooring flex?) . Paint it black
Is there a body filler that flexes ?
Any thoughts are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am not a body man, but this sounds like an application to use some of the new body glues. Like I say, not a body man so I cannot recommend a product, but search for it on the Internet and I am sure you can come up with it. Many of the new cars are assembled with only glue. 

If I were doing it, I would first cut out the hole and then form a lip with the protruding lip ring going towards the outside. Then, fashion the patch to make it fit the contours of the lip as well as possible. Then, use the body glue to set the patch. I believe that stuff can be sanded, so I would apply as much as needed to have it come out on both sides of the patch. Then sand it smooth. I don't know if the glue would be enough or not, but you could follow it up with seam sealer on the underside.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

gkraushaar said:


> I found a 1" x3" rust spot just below the clutch pedal and am looking for ideas on how to patch it without welding. (65 GTO in super condition; except for a few rust spots in the flooring). The rust is on a seam and close to the trans support brace.
> I don't have a welder and want to avoid it because the floor pan on top is coated with thick paint and getting it off is a job.
> After I seal the rusted edges from the top and bottom and the general area with POR15 ......
> 
> ...


How about getting an estimate from a body shop for welding in a patch!


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Yep . SEM panel adhesive is Da Bomb


----------



## toddb (7 mo ago)

Noangelbuddy said:


> How about getting an estimate from a body shop for welding in a patch!


I concur, seems like alot of work you would do if you used your method. Might just be cheaper and a time savor to have a pro weld it.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

you could use pop rivets then seam seal. sheet metal screws,or fiberglass mat. many ways to do the job. depends on what you have available to you.probably wouldn't cost much to have someone to weld a patch. the factory used screws,pop rivets on certain applications. as long as it is not structural.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

This is why you should always list your location on your user profile. You might live 3 minutes from another forum member, who can help.

I am a certified welder, weld the patch in. You dont remove paint, you let the welder burn it off and then repaint wherever it does.

As others have mentioned, panel adhesive works great and will solve your issue, but I would only do that if you're keeping the car for life. Could be tricky explaining a glued in patch to a potential buyer who's looking for rust holes.

That being said, adhesives are far stronger than many other repair methods... and NASCAR uses adhesive for their body panels.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

And for the record, if a forum member came to me for welding, I would do it for beer.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> And for the record, if a forum member came to me for welding, I would do it for beer.


Just a word of warning, only give Jimmy beer AFTER the welding is done. Here's what happened the last time he got alcohol for a floor patch weld.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You have no idea how accurate you're being.

On one hand, my best and most creative work was spawned off of Wild Turkey 101... on the other hand, my shooting range is littered with many failed projects that had to be put out of their misery.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> You have no idea how accurate you're being.
> 
> On one hand, my best and most creative work was spawned off of Wild Turkey 101... on the other hand, my shooting range is littered with many failed projects that had to be put out of their misery.


I thought that I was the only one who did that!!! Nothing more gratifying than sending a bad project into oblivion. If NJ would honor my carry permit, I might have to bring a few of them down to your "failed experiment processing center."


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Being a welder and metal fabricator is definitely the world's greatest asset to a shooting range


----------



## mjbenjammin1962 (Nov 25, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> And for the record, if a forum member came to me for welding, I would do it for beer.


Uhhh...where do you live? No wait, that would be a-lotta beer! Ok then, disregard that question. Pretend I was never here.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

mjbenjammin1962 said:


> Uhhh...where do you live? No wait, that would be a-lotta beer! Ok then, disregard that question. Pretend I was never here.


When in doubt, JB weld to the rescue!! patch will be there for life 😎


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

mjbenjammin1962 said:


> Uhhh...where do you live? No wait, that would be a-lotta beer! Ok then, disregard that question. Pretend I was never here.


Jersey... And trust me, I weld for free all of the time. It's not like my cheap-ass friends, family, and neighbors are ever paying me!


----------

